# Is this bike worth...



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

$900???

hi everybody...

lifelong mountain biker on an pretty long injury-forced off-road sabbatical here. since i loved my ss mtb i got a ss/fixed road bike to ride for entertainment & to keep in shape. but lately i am finding that i would like to do much longer rides which my bike seems unsuited for so have been shopping for a geared road bike. to complicate matters i tend to prefer to own semi-vintage, old-school stuff. for example, both my cars are pre-1990 euro sport coupes.

anyway, i found a colnago sport that the seller states was made in italy about 1970-71. do the colnago experts think this bike can be worth $900? i tried to discuss a lower price but they are very firm.

thanx in advance for any advice...


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

Do read this: http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-114239.html

There are no Club logos in the lugs, but these might have been included later on. To me it looks like an Ernesto rebadged special as discussed in the link. You can get an authentic, good quality Colnago for that price, so unless you are in the market for a rather suspect oldie, I'd go for one with trusted provenance and styling. The colour looks good though!

As a matter of interest, at L'eroica I have complimented a couple of 'Sport' riders on their rides, whilst they've replied stating the wished that the bikes were genuine 'Italian' Colnagos.

By the way, I am no expert by any stretch, so do garner other opinions.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Definitely not. Looks like a low end Colnago. Probably weighs 30 lbs. The only people I see wanting something like this is either an annoying hipster that wants to turn it into a "sweet fixie", or some fat old guy who wants to ride around on it wearing his wool jersey. 

For around $1000, you should be able to find a decent used bike with modern (STI/Ergo) components. Take a pass on that POS.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Not worth even anywhere close to $900.
Check eBay. you can find an older authentic frame on there for $400-600, put on some used Ultegra or 105 parts also from eBay and be into it for a total for $1200-1300. But you would have a real, nice, and up to date bike.


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

Picked this up two years ago for under $500. A bit beat up but for a 1983 I am satisfied. this is what it looked like when I bought it:









This is what it looks like (almost) today:









Yes they are sew ups!


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

nice bike SJX426!

thanx for the info everybody, guess i will hold off on a colnago for now & go look at an early '80s french-built motobecane for $100. maybe one of these days...


----------

